

Would you pay $100/month for unlimited golf at any course? - klhenry
http://greencard.io/

======
jack-r-abbit
I'm not a golfer but my FIL is. Being retired and living on a golf course, he
probably golfs 2-3 times a week... easily 6+ times a month. He would bankrupt
a deal like this. I have serious doubts about the sustainability and even the
legitimacy of such a claim. Just a quick glance at 2 of the better courses in
my town shows green fees to be between $90 and $120. I don't see any way
either of those courses would affiliate themselves with a discount card that
cheap. Even if they did and offered a steep discount to GreenCard, there is no
way GreenCard could profit from a $100/month subscription unless they are also
banking HEAVILY on people only golfing a few times.

~~~
klhenry
This is another good point. Some golf courses can be insanely expensive, which
is part of the reason why the younger generation (18-34) is basically not
playing golf.

Would probably need to have pricing tiers depending on the fanciness of the
courses that you want to pay in order for the unit economics to work out.

Thanks for your feedback.

------
callmeed
Yes. But here are some of my questions/observations/caveats:

• $99/mo sounds more palatable than $100 :)

• Would a cart be included? (I'd hope so)

• Would there be blackout dates/days/times?

• Golfing alone is boring. It's best with a friend, drinking beers, smoking a
cigar, talking about life and business. So, even if I get free golf, I'm
likely to still be inviting a friend and we'll end up splitting his fees (to
be fair). Would be great to have some kind of "buddy pass" each month or have
a more expensive plan for 2 people ($179/mo for 2)

~~~
klhenry
Smart observations.

Yes, $99/mo does sound better

Cart would be included on most courses

There would most likely be restrictions on some courses - possibly offering
higher tiers to lift restrictions.

Buddy pass is a great idea

Thanks.

------
chrisbennet
"First, give us your email to sell."

